# »» Cassandra's TBT Bell Shop {Hybrids/Rares/Bells}



## Cassandra (Oct 5, 2013)

*closed.*

closed.


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 5, 2013)

PM'ed you! ^~^


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll buy the afternoon tea set!


----------



## Libra (Oct 5, 2013)

Definitely interested in some black and gold roses! Will get back to you as soon as I figure out how many I want.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 5, 2013)

Bellxis said:


> PM'ed you! ^~^


Thanks, replied! :D



StarryACNL said:


> I'll buy the afternoon tea set!


Sorry, someone had already said they wanted it. D: 
But I'll let you know if it falls through!


----------



## pengutango (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd love 3 white carnations!  Somehow can never get more to pop up on my own... XD

Wish you had purple tulips and pansies since I have a lotta trouble getting them. Oh well...


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 5, 2013)

pengutango said:


> I'd love 3 white carnations!  Somehow can never get more to pop up on my own... XD
> 
> Wish you had purple tulips and pansies since I have a lotta trouble getting them. Oh well...



I'll be trying to get more in stock soon. :c Sorry about that. I'll let you know when I do have them in case you still need them. 
And yeah, agreed on the White Carnations. They're a pain in the butt. Just let me know when you're available to trade! :D


----------



## pengutango (Oct 5, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> I'll be trying to get more in stock soon. :c Sorry about that. I'll let you know when I do have them in case you still need them.
> And yeah, agreed on the White Carnations. They're a pain in the butt. Just let me know when you're available to trade! :D



I'll most likely still need them since I only have one of each and they were a gift. >.< Will let ya know if that changes.

I'm technically free now, but I don't wanna turn on my wi-fi since I have 9 villagers and I'm kinda paranoid about getting a random villager out of no where. Supposed to be getting Zell from DaCoSim at some point in the near future, so would it be okay for you to keep 'em on hold? Sorry 'bout that. I can pay you now for the 3 white carnations. Let me know.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 5, 2013)

pengutango said:


> I'll most likely still need them since I only have one of each and they were a gift. >.< Will let ya know if that changes.
> 
> I'm technically free now, but I don't wanna turn on my wi-fi since I have 9 villagers and I'm kinda paranoid about getting a random villager out of no where. Supposed to be getting Zell from DaCoSim at some point in the near future, so would it be okay for you to keep 'em on hold? Sorry 'bout that. I can pay you now for the 3 white carnations. Let me know.



Sure, no problem! ^^
No need to pay me now.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you!!  But, I'll pay you anyway, since I don't wanna forget.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay, I'll make a note of it! xD 
Thank you!


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 6, 2013)

Updated with a ton of new region exclusives/DLC!


----------



## CovisGod (Oct 6, 2013)

Could I have the Shaved Ice Lamp & Fireworks Table please


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 6, 2013)

Sure, that's 80 TBT bells. ^^
Let me know when your're available to trade!


----------



## CovisGod (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm available now  your town or mine ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added you  let me know when gates are open


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 6, 2013)

Your town would be best for me, if that's okay. xD;


----------



## CovisGod (Oct 6, 2013)

Of course  opening gates now


----------



## Treeport (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm interested in the Veggie Basket.  I'm also curious about how much you're willing to pay in in-games Bells for them as well.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 6, 2013)

Treeport said:


> Hi, I'm interested in the Veggie Basket.  I'm also curious about how much you're willing to pay in in-games Bells for them as well.



PMed you! ^^


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd like to buy 5 blue violets, 10 blue pansies, 10 black roses, and 2 throwing beans.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds good! I'll be available to trade after 7:30 PM EST, does that work for you? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also added Purple Roses! :D


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey sorry I didn't get back to you till now xP Are you available today?


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 8, 2013)

Bureom
[unorderable KOR exclusive]
75 TBT Bells
[ Stock: 1 ]

May I buy this~?

Please PM or VM me!


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 8, 2013)

Sure! Is twenty minutes or so okay with you to trade? ^^


----------



## Bunkagunk (Oct 8, 2013)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 8, 2013)

Yo Cassie, I need another White Wetsuit since my friend managed to have hers stolen by someone ._.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd be interested in the good-luck roll...I think. I can't find this item anywhere though, does it have another name?


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh man. D: I think I'm out, but I'll check and let you know if I have another.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 8, 2013)

Ah. That'll teach me not to read through the thread properly.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 8, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I'd be interested in the good-luck roll...I think. I can't find this item anywhere though, does it have another name?



 I know it's weird I've also seen it called the Oshinko Roll or something, maybe Sushi Roll, but it's called the Good-luck roll my game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Ah. That'll teach me not to read through the thread properly.



No no, I'm so sorry I was replying to someone else because I didn't see your post. Sorry again


----------



## Silversea (Oct 8, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> I know it's weird I've also seen it called the Oshinko Roll or something, maybe Sushi Roll, but it's called the Good-luck roll my game.



The only sushi roll I know is the one you can buy from Timmy and Tommy's shop. Can't find this other roll on moridb.com or anything, puzzling.

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT: Haha, I thought you were talking to me.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 8, 2013)

It actually has a little sushi roll icon instead of a leaf. I don't know if that's what you're thinking of, but I can check if it's reorderable. xD
I'd be surprised, but I've never tried, so I'll let you know!


----------



## spamurai (Oct 8, 2013)

Can I buy 1 or 2 Purple Roses please?
How do you transfer TBT Bells? :S


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 8, 2013)

Silversea said:


> The only sushi roll I know is the one you can buy from Timmy and Tommy's shop. Can't find this other roll on moridb.com or anything, puzzling.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> EDIT: Haha, I thought you were talking to me.


Okay...well...it's not even in my catalog. 0-o Not sure what to make of it, but I double checked on the name and it's definitely showing as 'Good-luck Roll' in my storage. 



spamurai said:


> Can I buy 1 or 2 Purple Roses please?
> How do you transfer TBT Bells? :S


Sure! I have a few other trades I'm working on at the moment, but if you don't mind waiting. xD How many do you want? 
And you transfer TBT bells by clicking 'Currency' at the top bar, underneath the Blog Tree button, and then clicking bells.


----------



## spamurai (Oct 8, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> Sure! I have a few other trades I'm working on at the moment, but if you don't mind waiting. xD How many do you want?
> And you transfer TBT bells by clicking 'Currency' at the top bar, underneath the Blog Tree button, and then clicking bells.



Awesome 
Just 2 would be cool 

Ah I see, I'll transfer them now. You sure that's all you want?


----------



## Silversea (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh, so it isn't furniture? I'm going to retract my order then, sorry! :c

The sushi item from Timmy and Tommy is called Sushi platter, and is furniture.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 8, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Awesome
> Just 2 would be cool
> 
> Ah I see, I'll transfer them now. You sure that's all you want?


Yup, that's fine! And I'm ready now, sorry about that. Someone was having connection issues in the last trade. :c
Let me know when your gates are open! 



Silversea said:


> Oh, so it isn't furniture? I'm going to retract my order then, sorry! :c
> 
> The sushi item from Timmy and Tommy is called Sushi platter, and is furniture.


I guess not. xD; 
No problem!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 8, 2013)

Could I buy 3 black roses for 30 TBT bells?


----------



## LonghornGirl (Oct 8, 2013)

Could I buy 2 gold roses and a pink wetsuit?


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 8, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Could I buy 3 black roses for 30 TBT bells?





LonghornGirl said:


> Could I buy 2 gold roses and a pink wetsuit?



Sure, to both of you! I'm going to sleep really soon though, so I'll either need to trade like right now, or tomorrow night after 8pm EST. Dx


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll trade like right now!


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 8, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'll trade like right now!



LOL, okay. :D
Let me know when your gates are open and I'll bring your stuff right over!


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, I'd like to get 3 blue violets if that's possible <3


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 8, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> Hi, I'd like to get 3 blue violets if that's possible <3



Sure! Can you trade right now? :O


----------



## LonghornGirl (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey, I can trade in like 5-10 minutes if that's okay?  If not, tomorrow is fine!


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 8, 2013)

LonghornGirl said:


> Hey, I can trade in like 5-10 minutes if that's okay?  If not, tomorrow is fine!



That's fine, just let me know when your gates are open! ^^


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 8, 2013)

adding and opening gates


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 8, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> Sure! Can you trade right now? :O



Yes I can ^^


----------



## LonghornGirl (Oct 8, 2013)

Alright adding you now. I'll let you know when I reach the gate


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 8, 2013)

I sent the payment and my gates are open


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 8, 2013)

My gate is also open


----------



## LonghornGirl (Oct 8, 2013)

^ Same as the others. lol


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 8, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> My gate is also open



I'm getting errors when I try to visit your town. D: 
Do you want to try coming to mine?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 8, 2013)

Sure!


----------



## LonghornGirl (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Cassandra!! And thank you for the compliment on my paths (they took forever to do!)


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 8, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Sure!


Hopefully this works. Dx 
My gates are open now.



LonghornGirl said:


> Thanks Cassandra!! And thank you for the compliment on my paths (they took forever to do!)


Thank you too! :D 
It shows, they're really pretty!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 9, 2013)

Lets hope it works! , Coming now


----------



## Lassy (Oct 9, 2013)

Good-luck Roll, Bamboo Grass and Bureom ? 
For 75x3= 225 TBT :3 ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

(BTW my TBT bells are currently stocked in my ABD xD)


----------



## Farobi (Oct 9, 2013)

Weeding Day set = 400 TBT Bells? :3

I can also give you Vesta's picture without any ingame pay if you lower it down to 350 TBT Bells if you would like that.

If not, you can claim her picture for 220k (your bid won)


----------



## unravel (Oct 9, 2013)

Full Card Set for 200 TBT bells?


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 9, 2013)

Pmed you all, and my inbox is cleared now. Dx Sorry to whoever just tried to pm me.


----------



## Lassy (Oct 9, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> Pmed you all, and my inbox is cleared now. Dx Sorry to whoever just tried to pm me.



I just answered your PM  !


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 9, 2013)

Pink wetsuit and 1 gold rose? 40 TBT bells c:


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 9, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Pink wetsuit and 1 gold rose? 40 TBT bells c:


Sure! I'll be able to trade at 8:30pm EDT or so.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 11, 2013)

Updated with stuff that's been sold already, and added prices for the sets!


----------



## selbishikh (Oct 11, 2013)

Can I get 10 carnations please? (5 pink 5 red)
That'd be 150 Bells!


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 11, 2013)

Megu-chan (Luz) said:


> Can I get 10 carnations please? (5 pink 5 red)
> That'd be 150 Bells!



Of course! I can bring them over this evening (EST), if you're free then? :D


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 11, 2013)

1 pink 1 red carnation please :3 ty


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 11, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Pink wetsuit and 1 gold rose? 40 TBT bells c:


Please pm me if you see this! I got an error as you were leaving. I can come by later to give you the items again, or if you did get them, please send payment, as I haven't received it yet. Thanks! 



JellyBeans said:


> 1 pink 1 red carnation please :3 ty


Sure, I'll pm you this evening when I can trade! :D


----------



## oath2order (Oct 11, 2013)

I would like to claim a Songpyeon, a Rice Cake, a Cucumber Horse, and a Wheat Bundle? That should be 275 bells.

In addition, is there ANY possible chance I could catalog, but *not* keep the 7-11 set?


----------



## selbishikh (Oct 11, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> Of course! I can bring them over this evening (EST), if you're free then? :D


Getting quite late here.
You're not free now? ^o^


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 11, 2013)

Megu-chan (Luz) said:


> Getting quite late here.
> You're not free now? ^o^



Sorry, I had to go out earlier. :c 
Just let me know when is good for you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I would like to claim a Songpyeon, a Rice Cake, a Cucumber Horse, and a Wheat Bundle? That should be 275 bells.
> 
> In addition, is there ANY possible chance I could catalog, but *not* keep the 7-11 set?



They're reserved for you now! Tell me when you can trade. ^^ 
And sure, you can catalog it.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm free after 11AM EST on Saturday, October 12.


----------



## reyy (Oct 12, 2013)

I'd love a hairbow wig! If they come in colors, blue please!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, anddd could I please grab some bells? I'll pay.. 70 TBT bells for 700k? ;3 Orr as much as you think fits.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 12, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm free after 11AM EST on Saturday, October 12.


Works for me! Just post or pm me when you're ready. ^^


EverlastingJulia said:


> I'd love a hairbow wig! If they come in colors, blue please!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, anddd could I please grab some bells? I'll pay.. 70 TBT bells for 700k? ;3 Orr as much as you think fits.


Pming you!


----------



## monsemania (Oct 12, 2013)

Could I please get 2 white and 2 red carnations, and a two hairbow wigs? 

Oh and for some bells... What do you think of 150 TBT bells for 850K or something?  PM me if its ok.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 12, 2013)

monsemania said:


> Could I please get 2 white and 2 red carnations, and a two hairbow wigs?
> 
> Oh and for some bells... What do you think of 150 TBT bells for 850K or something?  PM me if its ok.



Pming you now. ^^


----------



## monsemania (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry about this again- but I would LOVE your princess set! PM'ed just in case.


----------



## Jack1605 (Oct 12, 2013)

How much is the 7-11 set..?


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry, it's reserved for someone at the moment, but I can let you know if it falls through if you want. :c


----------



## Jack1605 (Oct 13, 2013)

If you get any new items PM me - I'm interested.


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 14, 2013)

How many white carnations do you have..? Can I get 10-13? o:


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 14, 2013)

Kammeh said:


> How many white carnations do you have..? Can I get 10-13? o:



A lot! That works for me. xD I can trade all day tomorrow, if you're available then?


----------



## violetneko (Oct 15, 2013)

I would like to buy a gold axe please. :3

Edit: I'm going to bed for tonight, but I can trade tomorrow :3


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 15, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> A lot! That works for me. xD I can trade all day tomorrow, if you're available then?



Thanks!  I'll get 13 then. I'll be available in a few hours :3 How about I PM you when I'm on?


----------



## violetneko (Oct 15, 2013)

violetneko said:


> I would like to buy a gold axe please. :3
> 
> Edit: I'm going to bed for tonight, but I can trade tomorrow :3



I'm sorry to say I'll have to postpone my order. Apparently my wireless router is a "security issue". I'm going to get it resolved as soon as I can.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 15, 2013)

Kammeh said:


> Thanks!  I'll get 13 then. I'll be available in a few hours :3 How about I PM you when I'm on?



That would be awesome. :D



violetneko said:


> I'm sorry to say I'll have to postpone my order. Apparently my wireless router is a "security issue". I'm going to get it resolved as soon as I can.



No problem, just let me know when you'd like them!


----------



## pengutango (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey again! I wanna buy some more flowers from ya!  

- 20 orange tulips
- 20 orange lilies

I know it's a lot... ^^; Funny enough, they're not all for me. Half are for my boyfriend since he LOVES orange flowers.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 16, 2013)

Glitch, so ignore this post. XD Wish you could delete extra posts.


----------



## Lassy (Oct 17, 2013)

Could I get white, stripped and orange wetsuit? :3
That would be 60 TBT bells ^^


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 17, 2013)

pengutango said:


> Hey again! I wanna buy some more flowers from ya!
> 
> - 20 orange tulips
> - 20 orange lilies
> ...



No problem, I'll pm you this evening when I'm free, and we can figure out a time to trade from there! 



Lassy said:


> Could I get white, stripped and orange wetsuit? :3
> That would be 60 TBT bells ^^



Sure! I'll pm you too when I get home, and we can figure out a time to trade!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 17, 2013)

A stripped wetsuit xD ( know what your trying to say)


Can I get a Pink Wetsuit?


----------



## Jack1605 (Oct 17, 2013)

Can I get songpyeon? I can trade tommorow.


----------



## Bunkagunk (Oct 18, 2013)

Can I buy a golden axe?


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 18, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> A stripped wetsuit xD ( know what your trying to say)
> 
> 
> Can I get a Pink Wetsuit?





Jack1605 said:


> Can I get songpyeon? I can trade tommorow.






Bunkagunk said:


> Can I buy a golden axe?



Pmed you all!
I'll be available for the rest of the day to trade. :D


----------



## violetneko (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm back online! 
I'm also reordering the golden axe!


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 18, 2013)

violetneko said:


> I'm back online!
> I'm also reordering the golden axe!



Okay, let me know when your gates are open and I can bring it right over. :D


----------



## violetneko (Oct 18, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> Okay, let me know when your gates are open and I can bring it right over. :D



Mkay! I'm in class but I'll be done in a little over an hour and a half :3


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 18, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Mkay! I'm in class but I'll be done in a little over an hour and a half :3



Oh okay, no problem. :D 
I'll be around then!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey hey!

I can get my wetsuit now <3


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 18, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hey hey!
> 
> I can get my wetsuit now <3



I just realized you sent me 40 TBT bells (I think)? But you only wanted a Pink Wetsuit, right? 
I'll refund the extra 20 you sent me if so, just wanted to make sure. xD


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 18, 2013)

Ooops!

I must of mis-read. Let me know when gates open


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 18, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Ooops!
> 
> I must of mis-read. Let me know when gates open


I can't trade in my town right now, can I come to yours instead?


----------



## CovisGod (Oct 18, 2013)

Hiya, is the Songpyeon still reserved !? Gots TBT Bells waiting


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 18, 2013)

Will open my gate!


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 18, 2013)

CovisGod said:


> Hiya, is the Songpyeon still reserved !? Gots TBT Bells waiting



Someone reserved it yesterday, sorry. :c



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Will open my gate!



Thanks so much! On my way. :D


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 18, 2013)

Alright! c:


----------



## violetneko (Oct 18, 2013)

I am back! I'll VM once my gate is open!


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 18, 2013)

Sounds good! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mind if I bring Katie too? xD


----------



## violetneko (Oct 18, 2013)

Go ahead! :3


----------



## monsemania (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi! once again, I would love to get two purple roses- If possible.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 19, 2013)

Sure! Can you trade tonight? ^^


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 29, 2013)

Bump! 
Added a bunch of sets!


----------



## Jack1605 (Oct 30, 2013)

I might want the weeding set


----------



## Azzie (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd like a pink wetsuit and a hairbow wig! I'm not sure if you're still open, but if you are just let me know and I'll send the bells over right away. ^_^


----------



## Cassandra (Nov 5, 2013)

Azzie said:


> I'd like a pink wetsuit and a hairbow wig! I'm not sure if you're still open, but if you are just let me know and I'll send the bells over right away. ^_^



Pmed you. ^^


----------



## sapphpie (Nov 14, 2013)

Nvm got the set elsewhere!


----------



## Poppyann (Nov 15, 2013)

If you are still open, I would like to buy a golden axe. Could you PM me if you are? I will be on Wifi tonight from around 7pm GMT (1pm CST).


----------



## Cassandra (Nov 15, 2013)

Pming.


----------



## reyy (Nov 15, 2013)

gorgeous set
gif it tou meu

JK, But I will send the bells soon.
500tbt bells, right amigo?


----------



## Cassandra (Nov 15, 2013)

Haha, hi again! Sounds good, are you free now? :O


----------



## Puffifish (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello, may I buy one pink wetsuit?


----------



## reyy (Nov 15, 2013)

Hold up, lemme just give Pokerus to my blaziken and i'll add your FC
I think your already added

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, pokerus'd my blaziken. Turning ac@nl on now

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait, misread it T_T
Thought it was 400 for gorgeus set


----------



## Cassandra (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry, got dragged out. .-. I'll be home in a half hour for like fifteen minutes before I have to go out again. 
And sure@puffifish! 

Edit; Okay, I'll be around after about 4:15 EST. Anyone who still wants something, please pm me and we'll figure out a time to trade!


----------



## petrichr (Nov 16, 2013)

PMed you.


----------



## Hybridbreeder1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Can I have some blue violets 

- - - Post Merge - - -

20 would be good   ^^


----------



## Jack1605 (Nov 16, 2013)

Gold axe x2 - 90 TBT if you still have


----------



## Cassandra (Nov 16, 2013)

Pmed you both.


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 16, 2013)

Could I get one red and pink carnation?


----------



## Cassandra (Nov 16, 2013)

Boidoh said:


> Could I get one red and pink carnation?



Sure, can you trade now? ^^


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok, I'll add you.


----------



## Cassandra (Nov 16, 2013)

Lemme know when your gates are open. :D


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 16, 2013)

They are open now.


----------



## Cassandra (Nov 16, 2013)

Hmm...getting an error. :c


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 16, 2013)

I guess we can't trade then. :[


----------



## Cassandra (Nov 16, 2013)

I opened my gates in case you want to try coming here. No idea if it'll help, but it's worth a try. .__.


----------

